# Saunders Falcon2



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

For some time now I have been looking for a wrist braced extended forks catapult for putting big bands on and shooting deer with. I told my mrs this though with more hope than expectation of her turning anything up. I needed the extended fork shooter to put flat bands on, and had little hope. It had come to the stage of thinking of ways to attach bands to tubes and using something from Barnett like a cobra or diablo. Anyway come christmas day and I unwrapped the Saunders Falcon2, and what a belter it is too! It even came with a booklet explaining how to aim a catapult - something I could have done with years ago. The one problem I had was the ammo you need to use with it, it HAS to have 50 calibre or above, luckily I raided the kids toy box and got their marbles. I emailed Saunders for advice and was promtply answered by a guy called chuck who advised me to glue the first centimetre iof band next to the pouch if [email protected] using marbles but also to get some 12mm steel bbs. My mrs has no inclination to play with my toys but one morning she took my Falcon out to play in the back yard, I came back 3 hours later and she was still at it. So I fetched my Gamekeeper Texas target shooter and joined her. Long story short my mrs was as good as and better than me at 20m after just three hours. I have practiced at least a couple of hours a week and have had a catapult for over 30years which I use to hunt. 
The Saunders Falcon2 will make you as good with some one with 30years experience in only 3 hours practice, if you use 12mm steel and follow the instructions. - GUTTED


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice ill have to put it on my wishlist lol have you got pics at all would like to see it


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Saunders Falcon II is a good platform. I love the clips and bands.

As for the wife picking it up so quickly, my won wife gets to be a better shot with anything she's not scared of (deer rifle, shotguns). When we took a concealed carry class, she was much more accurate than me, especially on the pop out of cover and kneel shots. I've heard from some gun instructors that women seem to pick up shooting more quickly than men. I haven't got her in to slingshooting yet, but if past experience and her father's marksmanship are any indication, I'll be outshot again.


----------



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm having probs getting my camera to talk to me computer. Gonna have to get one of the kids to show me how to get photos up, so I can show off me cattys. Had a quick sesh out back this morning and the mrs still kicking my arse, had to point out that the Falcon was her present to me, and in an ideal world I should be allowed to use it.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just be glad she's into it. If your spouse shares a hobby, they're less likely to be critical of the time and resources you devote to it.


----------



## Samon (Jan 17, 2014)

I was recommended a falcon 2 the other day but I assumed wrist brace catties were a bit of a gimmick..

I googled them yesterday and they look pretty serious compared to the old black widow thing I had years ago! Lol

Did you say you want to shoot deer with it..? Or have I misread something?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Falcon 2 is my all time favorite mass market slingshot. It is fantastic.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I wouldn't advise hunting deer with a slingshot (a slingbow would be a different matter). Even Madison Parker, the only person I've heard of harvesting a deer with a slingshot (not as slingbow), doesn't recommend it.

The Falcon II is a nice shooting platform and the heavy pull of Saunder's flats are made easier with the wrist brace. I absolutely *love* Saunders' band clips, they are hands down the best band attachment system I've used. The frame is highly customiseable in terms of clip and handguard colors, and the optional fiberoptic sight looks pretty keen. I own one. My only complaint is that I find this kind of frame (like the Saunders Falcon II, Barnett Pro Diablo II, Daisy P51/Marksman 3060/Marksman 306/Arrow Precision Explorer Magnum/Velocity Archery Firecat/Aftermath Elite**) to be a little bulky. I own a Saunders Falcon II, Barnett Pro Diablo II, and a Marksman 3060. The Falcon II is the best overall of these forks, but I find the 3060 a little easier to manage. The pouch attachment on the Saunders flats is a little finicky, but I have yet to break the bands that it came with in a year of ownership. Only Trumark tubes have had similar durability. Saunders' Black Mamba bands seem to hit very hard, but don't pull as easily as Theraband Gold.

*I haven't used Simple-Shot/flippinout's Flip Clips yet. I am excited to. Flip Clips still need a screwdriver, Saunders' clips don't.

**Daisy P51/Marksman 3060/Marksman 306/Arrow Precision Explorer Magnum/Velocity Archery Firecat/Aftermath Elite: It looks like these are all the same fork under different brand names.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with Natural Fork on this one. I've said it many times but I think (especially the older models) Falcon 2 and the 300 are the best out of the box Wrist-Braced slingshots I've seen. I have to add another one up at the top also. The new Milbro Pro Shot Trident is also a top shelf slingshot.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

300?


----------



## sickste (Jan 15, 2014)

The bods above said it much better than I can, but the fact remains my Mrs beating the stuffing out of me what ever frame I use. I had never heared of Saunders before and am so suprised as this slingshot is such a belter. Ok I may not be as accurate as tournament shooters, but I use these things to provide a source of protein for me and my family, and I do. I can shoot all small game and recon I can get close enough to use the custom band I'm having made to shoot deer. Never the less, even calling it 5 hours doesn't make it any easier to bear. 5 hours after picking up this catapult my mrs had the skills to take me down at 20m! This is true! The Saunders Falcon2 and the instruction booklet(very important) make it possible for anyone to be better or as accurate at least as an veteran hunter. She may not have the hill skills, the patience or any of that but with the Falcon 2 she has the tools and the accuracy. Still gutted. Saunders rule!


----------



## Samon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm.. (Need need need! Lol)

Does it come with decent bands/tubes? By decent I mean multipurpose, and are good for targets and/or small critters. Gone have a look around for a premade and elasticated package so I don't get too confused by all the variable options!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Saunders has three different band sets and tex-shooter/Bill Harriman/slingshotbill can set you up with even more options. I have the black mamba bands on mine. They're strong.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

studer1972 said:


> 300?


 Studer, back in the early 70's Saunders had a 300 model. Same design as the Falcon 2 but with lowered prongs. It could be equipped with stabilizers and a sight too. The Falcon line was and still is a favorite design of mine.


----------

